# Umwälzung und Belüftung eines überdimensionierten Teiches



## MasterWiesel (17. Nov. 2018)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde ,

ich habe eine etwas - für mich unlösbare- schwierige Frage und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bevor ich diese stelle möchte ich euch das Grundszenario schildern:

Ich habe mir im Sommer diesen Jahres ein Grundstück zugelegt, auf welchem ein Teich angelegt ist. Dieser hat ungefähr die Maße 25m x 40m und ist im Durchschnitt 1,5m tief.

Das Wasser aus diesem kommt von einer Quelle nahe des Teiches und läuft über ein Rohr zum Teich - weiterhin gibt es einen Überlauf mit ähnlichem System in einen nahegelegenen Bach.

Dadurch das es sich quasi um Quellwasser handelt und der Teich permanent (wenngleich auch im Sommer weitaus weniger) gespeist wird, ist der Überlauf von Nöten. Es ist jedoch nicht so, dass es dadurch zu Wasserbewegung kommt, die spürbar wäre...

Als ich diesen Sommer den Teich übernahm, war er leider nahezu komplett überzogen mit __ Entengrütze - von schlechter Wasserqualität kann es nicht kommen und von zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung nur bedingt, da ringsum den Teich Bäume stehen. Ein Abschöpfen dieser hab ich beizeiten wieder aufgegeben :-/

Im Teich wachsen ein paar __ Teichrosen (5-6 Pflanzen) - in der Mitte steht eine begrünte Insel und ansonsten gibt es noch einen großen Wasserfarn.

Der Teich wurde vor ca. 40 Jahren ausgehoben und seitdem auch nicht entschlammt, was ich dann nun vor Kurzem von einer Tiefbaufirma habe erledigen lassen, denn mein Befinden war, dass einfach zuviel Nährstoff Eintrag (durch Bäume und Fischbesatz) über die Jahre erfolgte...

Ich möchte natürlich obiges Szenario des grünen Teppichs im kommenden Sommer verhindern, da ich (wie der Vorbesitzer auch) ein paar Forellen und 1/2 Karpfen darin aufziehen möchte, um dann im Spätsommer/Herbst abzuangeln. Die Fische brauchen natürlich gut Sauerstoff und auch Algenbildung (wozu ich mal die Entengrütze zähle) kommt ja verstärkt durch a) zu wenig Wasserbewegung und b) zu niedrigen Sauerstoffeintrag bei c) zu hoher Nährstoffdichte im Wasser

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage:

Da das Wasservolumen ja doch schon enorm ist, bin ich in einschlägigen Shops für Gartenteichtechnik nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Ich suche nach ordentlichen Umwälzpumpen, die im Idealfall auf 12V Basis laufen, da ich auf dem Grundstück keinen Strom anliegen habe (läuft dann über ein Solar / Windkraft Inselsystem mit Pufferbatterie, daher 12V) - alles was ich fand war eher lächerlich vom Durchfluss her - oder darf ich bei 12V auch nicht mehr erwarten? Macht das dann überhaupt Sinn?

Weiterhin las ich was von Oxydatoren - der von Söchting (Maxi Ausführung) ist aber auch in der Beschreibung nicht eindeutig (Teiche über 10.000 Liter, wo ich ja weit drüber liege) - macht das dann Sinn? Ich kann mir ja nicht 150 dieser Dinge in den Teich packen, da werd ich ja arm 

Dann hab ich was von Milchsäure Bakterien gelesen die Algen "verzehren" - ist es also sinnvoll hin und wieder mal ne Tüte nicht homogenisierte Milch reinzukippen, wenn ja wie oft und wieviel?

Eine weitere Methode für die Belüftung und Umwälzung wären ein Wasserfall (den Bau ich sowieso, unabhängig meiner Frage ) und einer Art "Springbrunnen" - habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Gibt es Systeme wo man dann auch baden gehen kann ohne Bedenken haben zu müssen, eine gewischt zu bekommen? Die  auch Wiederrum einen ordentlichen Sauerstoff Eintrag gewährleisten und oder eine hohe Durchlaufleistung haben (12V versteht sich ... .. ..).

Ansonsten lass ich den Teich jetzt über den Winter leer stehen und ausfrieren - hab gehört das bewirkt auch viel.

Ist es dann ratsam im Frühjahr mit Brandkalk zu hantieren? Das hab ich auch schon oft gelesen - wenn ja wieviel?

-

Oh man, ich hoffe ich hab soweit alles gut beschrieben, für mich ist das absolutes Neuland, aber ich freue mich sehr auf eure Antworten und danke im Voraus,

Liebe Grüsse, Peter


----------



## Zacky (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Für deine Problematik gibt es keine einfache und schon gar keine schnelle Lösung. Ich sehe das Hauptproblem darin, dass es keinen richtigen Strom gibt, denn damit könnte man ja wieder was anfangen.

Es gibt 12 V Teichpumpen mit Volumen von 10-20tsd l/h, aber hier ist als Hauptstromquelle eben 230 V von Nöten die dann wiederum über Spannungswandler auf 12 V gebracht werden. Auch der Springbrunnen benötigt sehr wahrscheinlich eine entsprechende Leistung, die über 12 V so wohl nicht kommen wird, da auch eine gewisse Förderhöhe und ein Volumen X erzeugt werden sollte, damit der Wasserfall auch funktioniert.

Milchsäurebakterien sind anders zu verstehen, als einfache Tetrapaks Milch.  Also Milch würde ich nun nicht reinkippen. Milchsäurebakteren an sich gibt es und funktionieren auch hier & da ganz gut, aber auch diese benötigen Sauerstoff. Letztendlich benötigen sinnvolle Bakterien für die Teichbiologie immer ihren Sauerstoff, um überhaupt arbeiten zu können. Ist dieser nicht da oder nur ungenügend, wird es schwierig. Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Besatzfische auch reichlich Sauerstoff benötigen.

So lange es keinen richtigen Strom am Teich gibt, kannst Du nur auf die Zeit setzen und den Teich mit reichlich Bepflanzung versorgen, die dann irgendwann mal für eine entsprechende Teichbiologie sorgen können. Dazu gehören sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Hornkraut & Co, die auch Sauerstoff produzieren, dazu dann nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen, die übermäßig angereicherte Nährstoffe binden und abbauen.
Ob das dann jedoch mit dem Angelvergnügen einhergeht, weiß ich nicht, denn die Besatzfische werden sich in dem entstehenden Unterwasserwald zwar sehr wohlfühlen, aber schlecht zu angeln sein.

Auf Dauer sollte auch eine regelmäßige Teichpflege vorgenommen werden, wo eben der abgesetzte Schlamm und Schmodder entfernt wird. Stetiger Pflanzenrückschnitt der Teichpflanzen, sowohl der Unterwasserpflanzen, als auch der Uferbepflanzung gehören dann jährlich (ggf. mehrmals im Jahr) dazu.


----------



## Lion (18. Nov. 2018)

hallo Peter,
ein tolles Projekt nimmst Du in Angriff und ich fände es schön, wenn Du
dieses hier dokumentieren würdest.
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle bei Angelteich-Besitzer in deiner Gegend einmal
deren Teiche ansehen.
Hier ein Beispiel
https://www.google.de/search?q=ange...ZmuCF0Q_AUoA3oECBMQAw&biw=1024&bih=704#imgrc=
 Léon


----------



## Geisy (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Peter

Schau mal nach Luftpumpen auf 12V. Dann kannst du einen großen Tellerbelüfter in die Mitte des Teiches an die tiefste Stelle tun und hättest Sauerstoff und Umwälzung in einem. Damit kann man eine sehr große Umwälzung/Bewegung in den Teich bekommen. Ich denke das auch der Dreck der sich da an der tiefsten Stelle sammelt mit aufgewirbelt wird und bei deiner ständigen duchströmung von Quelle zum Bach mit abläuft.
Erfahrung habe ich damit nicht, wäre nur so eine Idee.

Gruß
Norbert

z.B. https://www.baustoffshop.de/oase-aquaoxy-2000-teichbelufter-57350.html
P.S. Beim Strom für die Pumpe mußt du auf AC bzw. DC achten


----------



## Zacky (18. Nov. 2018)

Da ja kein Strom anliegt, stellt sich mir noch die Frage (aus reiner Unwissenheit), ob die 12 V Geräte auch im Direktbetrieb mit 12 V Solarpanel überhaupt funktionieren!? Denn auch das Oase-Gerät braucht lt. Herstellerangaben 230 V und hat einen Trafo dran, der auf 12 V reduziert. Da habe ich nun keine Erfahrung, ob das auch funktioniert. Und wenn es funktioniert, ob der 12 V-Belüfter genügend Luft auf 1,50 m drückt, um einen Membranteller zu beliefern.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Peter,
herzlich willkommen.
Bitte stell doch mal Bilder ein.
Man kann die Ausgangslage ja erst richtig beurteilen wenn man was sieht .
Gibt es viel Sonne?
Wie läuft denn dein Quellwasser in den Teich?
Welche Menge fließt in der Stunde durch? 

Kannst Du es evtl. so gestalten, dass das Quellwasser über eine breite Stufe, wie ein Wasserfall in den Teich läuft? Das bringt Oberflächenbewegung, was viel mehr Sauerstoffeintrag bewirkt als Luftsprudeler oder Springbrunnen. Die __ Wasserlinsen mögen das auch nicht so. Zumindest werden sie erst mal an die Ränder getrieben. 

Da braucht man auch nicht viel Gefälle. Ein paar Zenimeter genügen, wenn Du das Wasser z.B. über eine Länge von 1-2 Meter durch einen mit Schotter gefüllten Graben von 50 cm Breite laufen läßt. Als freie Wasseritefe würde ich 10- 20 cm vorschlagen. Tiefe des Grabens ca. 70 cm. Oben auf den Schotter noch ein par grobe Steine als Schikanen. Mit einem Kubikmeter Schotter hast Du dann bestimmt für ein paar Jahre Ruhe. Dann müsste man den Graben natürlich auch mal frisch machen. 

Silberkarauschen sollen Wasserlinsen  zum Fressen gern haben.
Mach aber bloß nicht den Fehler Graskarpfern oder andere solche Wundertiere in diesen Teich zu setzen. Das bringt nur Ärger. Die fressen dir alle Pflanzen weg. Auch die, die nicht invasiv sind, sondern nützlich.

Jedenfalls würde ich erst mal die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten nutzen bevor ich irgendwelche unnötigen Geräte anschaffen würde.


Aber über Winter hast Du ja noch viel Zeit um dich zu informieren und zu planen.

Es kommt ja auch immer drauf an woran man persönlich Spaß hat. Möchte man ein HiTec Freilandaquarium, ein Biotop, einen Zierteich, einen Koiteich, einen Fischteich, etwas dazwischen an dem man immer ein Bisschen optimieren kann und muss, wie ich...
Mit der Schilderung die du gibst und was Du anstrebst wäre das oben geschriebene mein Ansatz.

Grüße,


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Nov. 2018)

Nachtrag:
Ausfrieren hat man früher gemacht. Für kommerzielle Fischteiche sind heute viele davon abgekommen.
Brandkalk würde ich nicht verwenden. Das sind Methoden, die gegen die Natur arbeiten. Das führt zu mehr Arbeit.  die Natur ist nämlich langfristig gesehen stärker. 
Also lieber die natürlich vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten nutzen als einen Kampf zu beginnen, den man nich gewinnen kann oder gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2018)

Brandkalk aber nur in den leeren Teich, bitte. Sonst lieber gelöschten Kalk.
Wasserbewegung ließe sich auch mit kleinen Lufthebern realisieren, sofern die Membranpumpen für 12 Volt was taugen. Alternativ bleibt ja dann nur erst hoch transformieren auf 230V um dann die entsprechenden Geräte zu benutzen .
Bei den Akkus für die Stromversorgung drauf achten das die nicht alle Frostbeständig sind. Schon garnicht wenn sie entladen sind.
Ansonsten bitte viele Bilder, evtl. fällt einem dann noch was ein.
Achso und bei der Fläche sollte normalerweise schon ein starker Sauerstoffeintrag stattfinden sobald ein laues lüftchen drüber geht.
Da ist eher wichtig eine entsprechende Beschattung durch Bäume zu haben. Und dann auch wieder ein Austrag von Blättern und co.


----------



## MasterWiesel (24. Nov. 2018)

Hallo an euch Alle und besten Dank für den tollen Support, die vielen Ideen und Ratschläge 

Anbei mal 2-3 Bilder die einen groben Überblick der Situation verschaffen können

Wie man sieht sind ringsum jede Menge Bäume vorhanden, was also die Sonne als Problemfaktor zum Großteil ausschließt, allerdings den Nährstoffeintrag ordentlich erhöht. Deswegen hab ich den Teich ja jetzt vor kurzem einmal komplett ausbaggern lassen und werde nun einmal im Jahr vermutlich das Wasser ablassen und die oberste Schicht mit Manpower abtragen.

Wind kommt aber dementsprechend auch nicht viel dort an, weil der Teich in einer "Kuhle" liegt und auch noch durch die Bäume geschützt wird.

Wieviel Wasser die Stunde in den Teich läuft kann ich nicht sagen, ich kann es nichtmal schätzen, da dies extrem abhängig davon ist, wie viel es regnet. In diesem Sommer ist, trotz der ewigen Dürre, immernoch gut Wasser zugelaufen, der Zulauf erfolgt über ein "Abwasser-Rohr", welches von einem vorgestauten kleineren Teich kommt, der ebenfalls noch mit zu meinem Anwesen gehört 

Als es Hochsommer, war der Zulauf schätzungsweise immernoch 50 Liter die Minute - aber das ist wirklich nur eine sehr grobe Schätzung

Ich bin natürlich ein absoluter Freund von naturgemäßen und naturnahen Teich bewirtschaften, deswegen lasse ich das mit dem Kalk auch sein wenn ihr sagt das man das nicht macht...

Bzgl. der Elektrizität hat mir ein Fachmann für Wind- und Solarkraft mittlerweile gesagt das ich auf 24V System umsteigen muss um alles was ich plane auch langfristig und sicher mit Strom zu versorgen, da das System autark ist und es kein Anschluß an das Stromnetz gibt, möchte ich aufgrund der Verluste beim Transformieren auf 230V klassische Verbraucher meiden insofern möglich.

Bis hierhin habe ich von euch folgendes mitgenommen:

1.Belüftung und Umwälzung mittels Pumpensystem macht Sinn - über die Umsetzung müsste man nachdenken
2.Sauerstoffeintrag über diese Oxydatoren scheint sinnlos zu sein, weil keiner was dazu gesagt hat  oder es ist zu unbekannt und damit keine gängige Praxis
3.Kalk ist keine so gute Idee
4.Ausfrieren ist nichts zwangsläufig nötig (bei mir unabdingbar, da ich die Oberfläche durch den hohen Nährstoffeintrag der Bäume abtragen muss um wieder ein verschlammen zu vermeiden -ich mag nicht alle 5-10 Jahre die Tiefbau Jungs anrücken lassen)
5. Milchsäurebakterien sind ne gute Sache, aber nicht zielführend bei meinem Vorhaben, schon gar nicht, normale Milch 
6. Den Teich ordentlich bepflanzen

Zu Punkt 6. direkt noch eine Frage: Ihr habt ja schon was zu den Pflanzen geschrieben. Was ich bisher nicht erwähnt hatte ist, das ich den Teich im Sommer auch gern als Möglichkeit nutzen möchte, mich abzukühlen.

Natürlich kann ich da noch ordentlich Pflanzen reinsetzen, ohne das mich das behindert oder Ansatzweise stört, nur durchs Dickicht schwimmen in ein paar Jahren wäre auch hinderlich (und meine Partnerin setzt dann keinen Fuß mehr rein ) - habt ihr hier zu Bepflanzung und Co. noch ein paar Ideen und Tipps? Auf den Bilder sieht man ja das relativ mittig vom Teich eine Insel steht. Rechts davon ist der Zufluss, links der Abfluss und Überlauf. die Rechte Seite (die kleinere) wollte ich als absolutes Biotop belassen und richtig mit Pflanzen "zuwuchern" lassen - und auf der linken wollte ich soweit es geht (bis auf ein paar __ Teichrosen) frei lassen um bissl schwimmen zu können

7. __ Graskarpfen meiden, lieber Silberkarauschen setzen (toller Tipp! noch nie gehört) 

Was ich möchte ist also letzen Endes eine Art naturnaher Teich, der mit ökologischen Maßnahmen und gern moderner Technik etwas aufgepeppt werden kann um Wasserqualität und das Wohlfühlen der Fische und Pflanzen zu fördern bzw. zu erhalten - und wo ich gelegentlich auch mal planschen kann.

Was ich nicht möchte, ist, mit Chemie und massiven Arbeitsaufwand und schweren Gerät permanent zu Gange zu sein - dafür mag ich die Natur zu sehr...

Ich hoffe das hilft euch und mir ein wenig weiter  besten Dank nochmal und ein wundervolles Wochenende - Liebe Grüsse, Peter


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Peter,
so einen Teich hätte ich auch gerne! Mach es genauso wie Du oben geschrieben hast. Dann wirst Du nächstes Jahr viel Spaß am Teich haben.
Vielleicht könntest Du noch für etwas mehr besinnung sorgen. So, daß der Teich, mindestens teilweise,4-6 Stunden Sonne am Tag bekommt. Dann können die Pflanzen schön Sauerstoff produzieren.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2018)

Den Überlauf, kannst du den so bauen das zumeist Oberflächenwasser (__ Entengrütze und  Blätter abgesaugt werden) ......
Zumeist etwas Schmaler ausführen, so das der überlaufende Wasserstand etwas tiefer ist. (0,5 bis 1 cm)


----------



## Milka (17. Sep. 2020)

Hallo die Herren
Ich habe einen ähnlich überdimensionalen Teich. Nur leider fließt da kein Bach durch. Er ist voller Entenflott, ein Haufen Bäume stehen drum herum und die Canadagänse fühlen sich wie zuhause . 
Das Wasser ist zwar glasklar unter dem Entenflott, aber ich hätte das gerne weg, denn... und nun kommt es: der Teich soll als Badeparadies für unsere Pensionspferde herhalten. Nur gehen Pferde nur ins Wasser, wenn sie sehen können, wo es hingeht und nicht wenn eine geschlossene Entenflottdecke die Sicht versperrt.
Ca. 2m neben dem Teich fließt ein kleiner Bach durch.
Meine Idee war nun, mit Hilfe einer geeigneten Pumpe Frischwasser aus dem Bach zu pumpen, welches dann über einen bereits vorhandenen Überlauf in den Bach zurück fließen kann und das Entenflott mit rausspült.
Die Frage ist nun, welche Art Pumpe Ihr hierfür empfehlen würdet, da ich recht viel Wasser durchlaufen lassen muss.
Auch ist der Bach nicht sehr tief, sodass die Pumpe nicht Verstopfungsanfällig sein sollte.
Strom ist vorhanden. 
Ich lade nachher noch einige Fotos hoch, damit man sich das vorstellen kann.
Freue mich auf Euer Schwarmwissen.


----------



## Throphol (17. Sep. 2020)

Je größer je besser - nur sollte man dann mit der Technik sparsam sein. Seht Euch mal diese Seite an. So als Anregung - es scheint auch ohne Pumpe zu gehen, wenn der Teich wirklich groß ist.
http://www.naturgarten-schwimmteich.de/einfuehrung.html

Mit einem Luftheber könnte man die ganze Sache noch optimieren und Bewegung künstlich erzeugen. 

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Sep. 2020)

Milka schrieb:


> Meine Idee war nun, mit Hilfe einer geeigneten Pumpe Frischwasser aus dem Bach zu pumpen, welches dann über einen bereits vorhandenen Überlauf in den Bach zurück fließen kann und das Entenflott mit rausspült.


2m neben Teich? Dein Grundstück? Wasserrad mit Becher bei genug Wasser im Bach. Kann Reichen wenn den Winter durch das Entenflott ausgespühlt wird.

Grasskarpfen einsetzen, für eine Zeit. Ggf "gebraucht" große kaufen.


----------

